# Teichumbau eines Anfängers



## ZeroNull (11. Apr. 2013)

Hallo erstmal zusammen..

ich bin seit langem in diesem Forum angemeldet und freue mich nun meinen Teichumbau mit Euch teilen zu können.

Ich bin letztes Jahr in ein neues Haus gezogen in dem schon ein kleiner Teich vorhanden war.
Der Vormieter war Maurer und hat den Teich somit sehr "stabil" gebaut. Beton und Amierungseisen inclusive.

Um den Fischen ein artgerechtes "Heim" zu bieten möchte ich den Teich nun ausbauen und wäre um einige Tipps und Anregungen sehr dankbar.

Der Teich besass ein Wasservolumen von ca 1000l und soll auf ca 3000 ausgebaut werden. 
Auf den folgenden Fotos sieht man den Beton und die Eisen und das Alte Teich-"bett". Ich plane die komplette Mauer innen auszugraben.. den hinteren Mauserteil wo die Thujas drin sind zu entfernen und einen grossen langen Teich zu gestalten... in dem Links eine Tiefzone bis 1.20m entsteht und nach rechts langsam steigt.. ganz am rechten rand sollte ein kleiner Aufbau enstehen indem ich ein Bachlauf integrieren könnte.

Hier sind einige Fragen bei denen ich vielleicht etwas Hilfe benötige.
1. lohnt es sich einen Bodenablauf zu bauen (sehr Kostenintensiv)
2. sollte ich die obere Mauer behalten und einen 2ten kleinen Teich oder eine Supmfzone entstehen lassen
3. wie löse ich den Bachlauf bzw die Erhöhung am besten


für Anregegungen und Ideen stehe ich gerne zu Verfügung.. auch Bilder von ähnlichen Teichen wären toll


MFG Peter


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

Hallo Peter,
Willkommen bei den schreibenden.
:Willkommen2

Was hast du denn an Fischen geplant?

Ein BA sollte nicht nötig sein. 
Ich würde so tief gehen wie möglich und die rechte Seite mit nutzen. Ein kleiner Aufbau auf die Mauer, könnte mit weniger Aufwand für Volumen sorgen.
Ist denn für einen Bachlauf Platz oder soll es eher ein kleiner Wasserfall werden?


----------



## ZeroNull (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

Hoi joerg.. 
ein paar goldfische und __ moderlieschen dachte ich..
wenn ich kein bodenablauf mache.. wie verstecke ich dann den pumpenschlauch am besten?

lohnt es sich die erhöhung bei den thijas zu nutzen(incl mauer) oder lieber alles weg und mehr tiefe teichfläche?

mfg Peter


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

Hoi Peter,
auf die Goldfische würde ich aus eigener Erfahrung verzichten. (Sie vermehren sich zu stark!)

Was hast du denn als Filterung und Pumpe vorgesehen?
Ein BA macht am meisten Sinn, wenn es eine Schwerkraftanlage ist.


----------



## ZeroNull (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

habe derzeit einen durchlauffilter drin gehabt.. 
für ein 3k liter teich.. wenn es möglich ist würde ich schon gern einen bodenablauf machen weil es einfach die schönere variante ist..

hinter der braunen holzwand wäre auch genug platz für eine filteranlage..

würdest du den linken bereich komplett räumen und eine tiefzone anlegen oder lieber die erhöhte mauer nutzen um einen kleinen wasserfall zu bauen..

nachteil wäre dass der bodenablauf an der tiefsten stelle direkt neben dem einlauf wäre..

lg Peter


und danke für die antworten..


----------



## Joerg (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

Hoi Peter,
ein Bodenablauf ist schon toll. Damit werden die Verunreinigungen auch an der Stelle rausgeholt, wo sie sich sammeln.

Ich würde den linken Bereich so tief wie möglich machen und jede verfügbare Höhe der Mauer nutzen, um auf möglichst viel Volumen zu kommen. 

Ein Wasserfall ist Geschmackssache. Ich habe meinen schnell wieder zurückgebaut.
Den kannst du immer noch in der Ecke machen, wenn es dir danach ist. Eine extra Pumpe dafür macht auch Sinn, da der nicht das ganze Jahr durchgehend laufen muss.


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

Hallo Peter,
eine schöne Teichecke hast Du da! ich freue mich, das Du einen deutlich größeren Teich bauen willst . Um das Wasser unterirdisch per BA aus dem Teich zu leiten, brauchst Du noch eine Ecke für Technik. Ich fände das in Deinem Fall echt toll, und mit Eigenbau halten sich auch die Kosten in Grenzen. Um Fischen ein gutes Zuhause zu geben, hast Du hierdurch die besten Möglichkeiten.
Viel einfacher ist eine Pumpe im Teich, und ein gut versteckter Schlauch bergauf verlegt. Das reduziert die Zahl der möglichen Fische oder die Wasserqualität jedoch deutlich.
Ich kann nur empfehlen, den Teich recht tief zu graben, damit er im Winter nicht zu stark durchfriert. Die Steinmauer finde ich gut, hierdurch hat man mehr vom Teich, gerade bei so engen Platzverhältnissen. Damit Eis an der Oberfläche die Mauer nicht zerdrückt, würde ich an den Seiten abwechselnd Pflanztaschen vorsehen. Es ist sicher nicht einfach, für Deinen Standort gute Pflanzen zu finden. Statt eines Bachlaufs mit starkem Gefälle kann ich mir auch gut eine flachere Wasserzone mit mehr Bepflanzung vorstellen, an der das "Tiefenwasser" wieder zur Pumpe zurückströmt. An dieser Stelle können sich nicht nur Deine Fische "verstecken", sondern würdest Du auch anderen kleinen Lebewesen einen Platz geben, die wichtig für einen Teich sind.


----------



## ZeroNull (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

Danke erstmal für eure hilfe.. super sache

Also soweit wie ich das verstanden hatte, machte ich mich mal am ein Teichprofil und hoffe auf etwas feedback..

ich denke so könnte mir der teich gefallen

wenn das profil ok wäre dann ist die Frage:

1. wie verlege ich den bodenablauf clever.. da er unter dem Sichschutz hindurch muss um an den platz für die filteranlage zu kommen?
2. welche Folie nehme ich?
3. was kommt auf mich zu was ich vergessen habe? ;D

danke fürs feedback im vorraus


LG Peter


----------



## ZeroNull (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

Teichbild wurde weiter optimiert...

ich wäre froh um etwas feedback..
Ein richtiges Strömungsprofil wird wohl bei meinen Teichmassen schwierig aber könnte ich es noch optimieren?

Fragen die ich hätte..

1. Bodenablaufposition richtig gewählt?
2. Tiefenzonen ändern?
3. Benötige ich wirklich 4 tonnen bei nur ca 3000 bis 4000 Litern Teich?

Anregungen? Verbesserungen?

MFG Peter


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

Hallo Peter,
den Bodenablauf würde ich weiter links montieren. Die Tonnen sind schon mal toll, das wird für die Wasserqualität nur gut sein. Dein Konzept gefällt mir richtig gut, die Details wirst Du schon hinbekommen.
Die Flachwasserzone würde ich nur einseitig! oder noch besser: abwechselnd gestalten, also nicht auf beiden Seiten gleichzeitig. Auf diese Weise hast Du auch wirklich Platz für ein paar Pflanzen. Die Flachzone kann ruhig eine Kante haben, damit auch keine Erde abrutscht, und sie kann auch nur wenige cm (nicht -30, eher -10) unterhalb des Wasserspiegels liegen. Das sind meine Erfahrungen.
Ich nehme an, dass Du keinen sehr sonnigen Teich hast, und damit ohnehin nur recht winterharte Teichpflanzen in Frage kommen. Im Frühjahr entscheidet die Wassertiefe über den Zeitpunkt des Wiederaustriebs (sehr tief und wenig Licht: sehr spät, mitunter zu spät für ein gutes Wachstum im zweiten Jahr).
Auch wenn Du mich beim Folienauslegen (und beim Mehrpreis im Kaufen) verfluchen wirst, so wird Dein Teich nachher um so schöner. Hätte ich meine Pflanzstufen auch mal "prägnanter" und ein wenig höher angelegt... .


----------



## ZeroNull (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

Danke fürs feedback 
habe das bild mal etwas geändert--
nun sind die übergange halt recht drastisch und es geht recht steil abwärts um auf die tiefen zu kommen.. problematisch?

aber ist wohl auch schwierig zu lösen wenn der teich so eng ist..

bodenablauf und maximale tiefe ist jetzt recht wei links.. was auch wieder eine steile wand benötigt.. aber denke mal das ist ok wenn hier niemand von den profis einspruch erhebt ;D

der teich hat eig durschnittlich viel sonne.. von 11 bis 15 uhr mindestens...
am sonntag wurde der alte bachlauf und die ersten kleinen steinchen abgebaut..
donnerstag wird dann der rest der kleinen steine entfernt und die ersten ausgrabungen werden erfolgen

bilder folgen ;D


mfg Peter


----------



## Joerg (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

Hi Peter,
eine so kleinen Teich mit einem BA zu bestücken ist mutig.
Aus meiner Sicht solltest du die Flachzonen an der Vorderseite komplett einsparen und die auf den hinteren Teil konzentrieren.
Einige Pflanzenzonen im Sichtbereich habe ich schon zurückgebaut.

Den tiefen Bereich möglichst tief machen. Durch die Mauer kann der Teich schnell auskühlen.
Die Folie an der Mauer mit Styrodur etwas gegen den Wärmeverlust dämmen.

4 Tonnen sind nicht zwingend nötig. 1. Tonne eine Damenstrumpfhose am Einlauf. 2. Schaumstoff oder ein anderes Material. 3. Tonne teilweise befüllt und darin auch die Pumpe mit Schaumstoff abgetrennt in einer Ecke.


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

Hallo Peter,
ich finde Deine Idee sehr gut. Die Folie da hineinzufalten wird sicher schwer, aber es wird schon gehen... . Ich drücke Dir schon mal die Daumen .
Die Anregung vom Jörg, den "tiefen Teil" an der Terassenseite steil zu gestalten, finde ich gut . Mir macht allerdings Deine Sichtblende ein wenig Sorgen, was das Pflanzenwachstum betrifft. Ein wenig von der Mauer abgerückt kriegt man auch ein paar "schönere" Pflanzen zum Wachsen.
Die zweite Anregung mit Isolierung ist auch nicht schlecht, aber dann wirklich nur den Teil oberhalb Terasse. Das ist bestimmt auch eine Fummelei... .
Beim Filter würde ich nicht sparen, da bei Dir die Pflanzen keinen wirklichen Beitrag für die Wasserqualität leisten. Ich bin nach wie vor Befürworter einer "einfachen" Auslegung - also dreimal __ Hel-X oder ähnliches, oder einen Patronenfilter (das sind dann sicherlich zwei Tonnen parallel). Auch wenn einem die Tonnen recht groß erscheinen, so werden sie nicht gleichmäßig durchströmt, und sind die mittleren Verweilzeiten recht klein.


----------



## ZeroNull (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
da ich jetzt mit dem Aushub fast fertig bin plane ich die richtige Verlegung des Bodenablaufes..
Auch hier wieder einige Fragen.

Ich habe gelesen das sehr viele die KG-Rohre mit 110er Durchmesser verwenden.
Da ergeben sich für mich 2 Probleme. Da ich einen kleineren Teich habe und natürlich nur eine Pumpe mit 4000l/h weiss ich nicht ob da genügend Flow in den 110er Rohren entsteht damit kein Schmodder angesammelt wird.
Desweiteren dachte ich den Rücklauf mit der an der Pumpe angeschlossenem Schlauch, jedoch lese ich nur von 75er Rückläufen.
Bin jetzt leider verwirrt.. dachte eigentlich an 75er BA Rohe (grauen PVC - Regenwasser) und den Pumpenschlauch als Rückführung.

Was nun?
110er und Pumpe erhöhen`?
75er und fertig?

Danke fürs Feedback

LG Peter

PS: Bilder folgen


----------



## Zacky (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

...bei einem 3000 l-Teich würde ich keinen großen Bodenablauf einbauen...durch ein 110er Rohr gehen bis zu 10-12.000 l durch...das schafft die Pumpe nicht und der Schmodder bleibt liegen...

...wenn es unbedingt ein Bodenablauf werden soll, dann nimm einen BA mit 50mm Anschluss...mit diesem kannst du auch bedingt über Schwerkraft arbeiten, wobei sich hier eine selbstansaugende Pumpe anbieten würde, damit eben genügend Sogwirkung entsteht...durch die kleinen Rohrquerschnitte geht auch einiges an Flow verloren...

Als Auslauf 75er...Ja, das ginge...je nach Aufbaufolge deines Filters...

Ich persönlich würde vielleicht einen Ba mit 50er Rohr, selbstansaugende Pumpe und einen passenden Druckfilter einbauen. Eine Filterung über Regentonneneigenbau ginge natürlich auch. Dazu haben Rolf und Jörg ja schon ausreichend geschrieben.


----------



## ZeroNull (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

wenn ich 50mm durchmesser nehme.. was für mich durchaus sinn macht.. welche rohre nehme ich dann.. sie sollten ja schon frostsicher sein bzw allg nicht nach jahren anfällig werden..

die orangenen kg gibt es meines wissen nicht im 50er.. und die regenwasserrohre sind???

lg Peter


----------



## Zacky (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

Wenn du auf 50mm runter gehst dann bleiben Dir nur die PVC-Druckrohre, welche verklebt werden müssen oder einen PVC-Druckschlauch zum verkleben...beides findest du im gut sortierten Teichbauhandel...auch online Hanako-Koi, Koi-Discount, Japan-Koi-Wild und viele andere...

Die KG gibt's nicht kleiner und die HT sind nicht für den Erdeinbau geeignet. Daher nur PVC-Druckrohr!!


----------



## ZeroNull (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

die schlauchidee find ich sehr angenehm..
da er sich einfach verlegen lassen würde und wenig grosse bögen entstehen.. 

ist er eine gute wahl? frostsicher scheint er laut angaben zu sein, nur die verklebung mit dem bodenablauf macht mir nich etwas sorgen.. unnötig?

lg Peter


----------



## Zacky (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

Welchen Schlauch hast du jetzt favorisiert? Kannst du den bitte mal verlinken, dann macht eine Antwort mehr Sinn!


----------



## ZeroNull (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

sorry ..

dachte zb an so einen schlauch.. vielleicht aus dem baumarkt.. oder direkt von einem online händler..

http://koi-discount.de/pvc-fittings/schlauch/hochwertige-qualitaetsschlaeuche.html

lg Peter

edit: gerade noch einen gefunden.. wahrscheinlich wirst du so einen gemeint haben.. 
http://www.hanako-koi.de/Teichschlauch-verstaerkt-50mm-2-Zoll-Profiqualitaet-pro-Meter.html


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

Hallo peter,
ich habe bei mir auf der Druckseite der Pumpe auch einen solchen 50er Schlauch von Koi-Discount installiert. Der hält nun schon seit über drei Jahren. Da die Pumpe im Filterschacht steht, habe ich da auch nicht daran "herumgefummelt".
Den gleichen Schlauch habe ich auch an mein Hauswasserwerk angeschlossen, und hatte deutlich mehr Frust damit. Der Schlauch reißt bei Beanspruchung gerne zwischen Verstärkungsring und "Plastik", wenn er beansprucht wird (Druckwechsel, Bewegung).
Optisch habe ich weder unterirdisch noch überirdisch Alterung feststellen können. Er scheint also für "feste Installationen" zu funktionieren, und ist dann preiswerter als PVC-Druckrohr mit Bögen etc.


----------



## ZeroNull (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

Danke fürs Feedback..
noch eine blöde Frage..
wenn Bodenablauf din50 ist und der schlauch(bzw dessen Schlauchtülle) ebenfalls benötige ich dann nicht noch eine muffe zum anschluss an den bodenablauf? nicht dass ich alles bestelle und dann heule wenn es da ist ;D

lg Peter


----------



## Zacky (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

Ich hatte damals solch einen PVC-Schlauch genommen, allerdings in grau...aber das ist ja egal.

Für den BA in 50 brauchst du keine Extra-Muffe ~ eine Muffe ist dabei ~ macht aber wiederum Sinn, wenn Du dann mit einem Schlauch weiter machen möchtest. Dann würde ich vielleicht ein Stück Rohr einkleben und je nach Richtung und Aufbau, Bögen einplanen und dann den Schlauch einkleben.

Aber das kann man aus der Ferne schlecht beurteilen, was Du alles brauchst. Ich habe immer ein paar Bögen, Winkel, Muffen und solch Zeugs Zuhause um eben nicht dann zum teuren Händler um die Ecke fahren zu müssen bzw. wieder zu warten bis ich die online bestellte Ware daheim habe. Was man wirklich bruacht, sieht man erst, wenn man angefangen hat und welche Möglichkeiten meine Baugrundlage bietet.


----------



## ZeroNull (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau eines Anfängers*

Teile sind mal alle bestellt.. 1mm epdm auch.. bei der Kälte verlegt sich die vielleicht besser und die Breite von 4,77m pro Rolle passt auch.

Habe mal angefangen die Teichränger zu formen, dabei ist mir aufgefallen das es schwer sein könnte an der Betonmauer Erde aufzuschütten die hält. 

Macht es Sinn die Folie direkt am Beton zu befestigen und mit Ufermatten(mit Taschen) und deren Pflanzen die zu verstecken. Oder ist es eher suboptimal bis unmöglich?

Frage mich auch ob das Aufschütten auf der hohen Mauerseite nicht abrutscht.. Was meint Ihr?

lg Peter 

ps: sorry letzte Bild etwas verunglückt.. ist die ganze Zeit am regnen -.-


----------

